

Apple App Store’s market share dropped to 59% at the end of Q1 2011 - profitbaron
http://www.research2guidance.com/apple%E2%80%99s-app-store-market-share-dropped-to-59-at-the-end-of-q1-2011/

======
extension
Right, the number of app stores increased by 217% and so the one store (or
two?) belonging to Apple lost share of the market. Not a very illuminating
statistic.

I bet they are still selling more apps than ever before.

------
tehjones
This article is just to drive page views. The website sells investment
reports, it has a ticker across the page with fake recommendations.

~~~
Kylekramer
I suspect more than 90% of the articles on HN are either to drive
pageviews/sell someone something. Your first sentence and "The website sells
[blank]" could apply to almost every website. But there is content to be
discussed.

